# Jaguar



## Sambikeman (Jul 28, 2019)

( 58 )


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Jul 29, 2019)

Nice one. Does this have the made in Austria (Steyr) rear hub? I've been hounding a fellow collector to sell me his blue 58 Jaguar. It's been hanging on his garage wall for over 15 years. Someone has changed the red dot eye pokers to gold dot ball levers on yours.


----------



## Sambikeman (Jul 29, 2019)

spitshineschwinn said:


> Nice one. Does this have the made in Austria (Steyr) rear hub? I've been hounding a fellow collector to sell me his blue 58 Jaguar. It's been hanging on his garage wall for over 15 years. Someone has changed the red dot eye pokers to gold dot ball levers on yours.



yes Austria Hub


----------



## Oilit (Jul 30, 2019)

Did you buy it that way or have you fixed it up? It looks to be in really nice condition.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 30, 2019)

Cool.

I too am a man of very few words.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Aug 2, 2019)

I have 3 of the Austrian made hubs, they are slightly more problematic to adjust than a Sturmey. What works for me is to put the shifter in 3rd gear and remove all of the slack from the cable. Even then they are prone to miss 2nd gear, so I fine tune them with the adjusting barrel on the cable. It helps to have them well lubricated, so I put a few drops of oil right in the axle hole as well as the hub port. Your Jaguar is a fine example of vintage Schwinn that was well taken care of - Thanks for sharing!


----------

